# Homesick



## Nikki195 (Sep 15, 2010)

ok I'm an american from Oregon living in the UK.. i met my husband on yahoo chat and about a year after that i made the move. I have been married to my husband for about 4 years now..we have 2 beautiful children and life seems to be ok at the moment.. except for the fact we live with his few sandwiches short of a picnic mom. shes not a fan of mine and i aint exactly hanging her poster on my wall either but i feel really homesick..everyday and for my husbands and kids sake i wish there was a way to vanquish it but i cant.. my father died almost a year ago and i couldnt even attend his funeral or even be there for him when he was on his last legs.. my mother hasnt been coping well at all and i just feel like i wanna be there for her to help her but i cant leave my children..dont get me wrong i love my husband but i have doubts and feel maybe i made a bad decision about moving and starting a life here.. i miss my family like crazy i miss the environment, the food, the holidays, everything basically..if i could take the kids and my husband i would gladly move back to oregon to be with my mom but my husband clearly stated that even if we won the lottery he wouldnt want to move to Oregon..hes not exactly a fan of my family either. he wants to move to tenerife and i said thatd be ok because i want him to be happy but secretly im not up for moving there..its hard enough for me adjusting to this new lifestyle let alone learning another language and trying to adjust to that lifestyle as well


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyway you and your kids could go visit your family awhile? Whats stopping you from that? Also where does the sacrifice come in for you? You made a sacrifice by leaving your family and going some place else, when is your husband going to help make some kind of sacrifice? You need to take your kids and go visit your family, period.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I agree with Calla -- what you're feeling is pretty normal, but surely you guys can budget some savings for occasional visits? It's not outrageous for you to visit your family once a year; in fact, it's outrageous to expect that you would not.

I'd move to Tenerife in a heartbeat, but I'm not you. I think not telling him that you aren't crazy about the idea is a mistake -- secrets like that have a way of backfiring on you. You should be talking about this now -- not in a "hell no I won't go" kind of way, but just in a "can we look at a variety of locations before we decide" kind of way.

Are you plugged into an ex-pat community in your part of the UK? Might help with the homesickness...


----------

